# Most Rounded City



## jr07 (Dec 19, 2004)

Which city do you think is the most rounded in the world. What I mean by rounded is that there is a mix of Old and New, combines density and sprawl, fast life as opposed to slow paced, a city with diverse ethnicities and backgrounds, and a dense CBD with headquarters sprawled everywhere. Which city combines these and makes this city special?

My pick: Chicago

Chicago has a really dense downtown, where there is so much to do. Chicago also has its fair share of sprawl, which I believes makes Chicago a great place because if you don't want to live in a dense, livable downtown, you can move to the suburbs.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Definately London or Paris. They blend the old and the new the best. Between London and Paris I prefer London. It is more cosmopolitan and is very dnse. Plus, there is no experience like walking through London's streets.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Why did you start two of THE SAME EXACT THING


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

You know you can add a poll to the first one.


----------



## jr07 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry, it didn't have a poll, so I just did it over again.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

^^ He wanted to add a poll

I pick London (Beijing should be there too)


----------



## jr07 (Dec 19, 2004)

Pavv said:


> ^^ He wanted to add a poll
> 
> I pick London (Beijing should be there too)


I actually had Beijing, but forgot about the S. American Cities.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

err, London's wjfox claims London has so many open spaces and 'excels' in a.o. 'environment' :laugh:

This Londonmania is quite entertaining
I guess you're not serious?

Madrid, Hong Kong, Chicago, Paris


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah, but if you click on thread tools, it will let you add a poll if you forgot one.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

What about Montreal?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

There is a choice for "other" you know.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

I know. I wasnt asking why wasn'nt Montreal up there, I'm asking other peoples opinions.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh ok. I certainly wouldn't pick it as the best, but I think it is a pretty well-rounded city.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*SANTIAGO - CHILE*


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

i think London


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

I also go for Chicago. It has a mix of everything. Extremely livable city (ignoring the hellish weather).


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

London is the most rounded city in the world.Just ask any Londoner :hahaha:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

From this list, Chicago. London's too expensive for the commoner. I would say Toronto is really well-rounded as well.


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

NYC, I would've thought.


----------



## eduardo101 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd say...Madrid!


----------

